# Brigitte Gabriel for the Win



## Etype (Jan 4, 2017)

I've long thought the peaceful majority argument to be irrelevant, but she really knows how to articulate the point.


----------



## Bypass (Jan 4, 2017)

Yep.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 4, 2017)

The Left disputes the 15-25% figure.

They say there's a difference between violent Muslim extremists and non-violent Muslim radicals; so therefore, they say, the non-violent but radical Muslims should not count. In my mind, non-violent Muslims who aid and abet the violent factions through deeds or financial contributions or _even words_, comprise the support side of the Jihadist movement and must be counted at least as facilitators.


----------



## Etype (Jan 4, 2017)

@Ocoka One , it's like arguing that only the guerillas are part of the insurgency, and that the auxiliary support is innocent.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 4, 2017)

There are an estimated 1.7-billion Muslims. _Just 1% _of 1.7-billion is _17-million._ If just 1% of Muslims are extremists, we have 17-million enemies. If it's 15 to 25%, we better keep making bullets.


----------



## Etype (Jan 5, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> There are an estimated 1.7-billion Muslims. _Just 1% _of 1.7-billion is _17-million._ If just 1% of Muslims are extremists, we have 17-million enemies. If it's 15 to 25%, we better keep making bullets.


I don't know if the stats are floating around, but I bet it's upwards of 100 rounds per EKIA in recent conflict.

This sounds like it's going to be expensive.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 5, 2017)

Etype said:


> I don't know if the stats are floating around, but I bet it's upwards of 100 rounds per EKIA in recent conflict.
> 
> This sounds like it's going to be expensive.



I think in my war it was something like 500 per. At least we're getting to be better shots.


----------

